# Can't believe how big they are



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm always amazed at how much they have grown. Part of growing up is their dislike of the camera. Well I caught them by surprise and no worries, we were parked at the time. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they sure do grow fast eh!!

but they are super cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love them.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh they are so SO gorgeous, I love their big black noses


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are looking very grown up, but still so really darn cute


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are so sweet!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beemer top and Lexi bottom?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

L&B are just the best duo ever! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Beemer top and Lexi bottom?



Spot on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Beemer's smile and Lexi's little muppet mouth Glad that you were at a stop SAFETY FIRST!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love Beemer's smile and Lexi's little muppet mouth Glad that you were at a stop SAFETY FIRST!!



I love her overbite. Even cuter when her tongue sticks our a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Growing up beautifully .. cute photos


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

The overbite is so endearing. Gorgeous poos! 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> no worries, we were parked at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!  I had this scenario going in my nightmares where I'd be watching CNN and see a story about some woman who had swerved into a school bus full of octogenarians en route to volunteer at a leper colony.....Wolf and Anderson would be connecting the dots and we'd learn that the woman had been taking photos of two incredibly cute cockapoos instead of keeping her eyes on the road.


----------

